# Motor Car



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

So, its nearly time for me to buy a car...

I originally wanted an FJ Cruiser, but have decided to pay more on my accomodation and less on my car. The car I'm now looking at is a short wheel base Mitsubishi Pajero. Because its is reasonable at 104,000AED & has a good warranty, free servicing & free insurance for year one.

Can anyone suggest alternatives that would offer similar benefits, such as 4WD etc...

I'd like to get my costs down even further if possible...

Also, is it true that they are going to abolish 100% car finance at the end of this month?


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

i looked at Kia and Hyundai before i bought mine, the build quality now on Korean cars are pretty good and you get a fair bit of bang for your buck I like the look of the sportage, quite stylish. Also as soft- roader the honda cr-v is a good car for the money. I was going to buy the cr-v until i took the Pilot out so bought that instead. got the loan through Dubai Islamic bank at 3.99%

Guess it depends what you want to do with the car, do you want a 4x4 for the higher driving position and having a bit more steel wrapped around you. or to take it out into the desert and bang at the dunes? 

dont know your position but if i didnt have the kids here it would of been a muscle car such as a mustang or charger, but thats just a middle age thing.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Firstly thanks. That's one less FJ Cruiser that will offend my eyes when I'm driving home from work.

Secondly, how important is it to have an SUV?

You should be able to get some of the American tanks for under your price range (Dodge Durango or Chevrolet Trailblazer for example). Not as well made as the Asian cars but usually have massive engines.

The latest range of Kias look surprisingly good but not sure if they're still the same underneath i.e. built for people who want a car to get from A to B and get no enjoyment for driving.

Most of these Jap/Korean cars come with 5 year warranties these days so you should be able to get a 2 year old used model and not have anything to worry about for 3 years or so. Definitely worth considering.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't listen to Gav. FJ's are cool, and if i were you i would get a 2nd hand one. They are bomb proof (I've had mine nearly 3 years and cost nothing other then petrol) and the depreciation is glacial. Easily the best smallish 4x4 on the market for ownership costs. If you intend to take it offroad then an FJ is what you want. If not bothered about going off rd then I would buy a brand new Hyundai Tucson. Great little motors, 5 years free everything and AC seats! Genius


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll have a look at the Koreans & Americans. The camaro appeals but is a bit pricey at 130k & 7% insurance.

I don't need an SUV so to speak, I don't have kids to lug around. I would like to be able to drive off road for camping and days out, but will never do any harsh off roading.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Don't listen to Gav. FJ's are cool


They are the ugliest cars on the road bar none. 

They just scream "I'm the kind of uncouth pleb who would buy a Hummer but I can't afford one".

Horrid, horrid things. And don't get me started on the ghastly Tonka-toy-esque interiors.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> They are the ugliest cars on the road bar none.
> 
> They just scream "I'm the kind of uncouth pleb who would buy a Hummer but I can't afford one".
> 
> Horrid, horrid things. And don't get me started on the ghastly Tonka-toy-esque interiors.


I second that remark :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> They are the ugliest cars on the road bar none.
> 
> They just scream "I'm the kind of uncouth pleb who would buy a Hummer but I can't afford one".
> 
> Horrid, horrid things. And don't get me started on the ghastly Tonka-toy-esque interiors.


 That's hilarious....


I am also in the same boat in that I'm looking for a vehicle... but I am sticking to an SUV... tired of the cars.

I have eliminated the American vehicles from my search mainly because they are gas guzzlers (Tahoes and the like) or the fact that American cars are going to need a lot of maintenance in 3 years (which is right when the warranty of most vehicles expire)....

I initially only looked at the large foreign SUV(s), but since I have broadened my search to include the small SUV (kinda) like the CR-V and Rav4, as the size of them is perfect, but the small SUVs can't do much in the sand and I think they don't come in 6 cylinders here in Dubai. Also looking at the Nissan Xterra, Mitsubishi Pajero, Toyota Foretuner and Prado. 

I am assuming I can get the Pajero (3.0L) and Xterra (4.0L) for around 100-115AED new and somewhat loaded. The Pajero (3.8L) is a gas guzzler so I have eliminated that from my list.... The Prado is expensive, so I am looking used for these, actually I am looking at used and new for all these cars, just depends on where I get a good price...

You guys' thoughts?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't quite get a lot of people buying SUV sized vehicles if they are not going to use them for what they are made for and never take them off the bituman .... (not saying you are not going to)

I have owned everything from small SUV's, Landcruisers and Landrovers right up to the size of a Ford F250 Turbo diesel pickup that we used to tow a 4 ton boat with ... but always had a purpose for them and always used it accordingly.

If you're only going dune bashing now and again either sponge off your mates, then throw something in the kitty towards their fuel ...  ... or go and hire one ... everything's cheaper and far more fuel efficient with sedans or wagons ... or maybe it's just a libido thing?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Don't quite get a lot of people buying SUV sized vehicles if they are not going to use them for what they are made for
> 
> . or maybe it's just a libido thing?


Because I can


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> Don't quite get a lot of people buying SUV sized vehicles if they are not going to use them for what they are made for and never take them off the bituman .... (not saying you are not going to)
> 
> I have owned everything from small SUV's, Landcruisers and Landrovers right up to the size of a Ford F250 Turbo diesel pickup that we used to tow a 4 ton boat with ... but always had a purpose for them and always used it accordingly.
> 
> If you're only going dune bashing now and again either sponge off your mates, then throw something in the kitty towards their fuel ...  ... or go and hire one ... everything's cheaper and far more fuel efficient with sedans or wagons ... or maybe it's just a libido thing?


What about leasing a car? Is this fairly easy to do? I plan on being in dubai no more than a little over 2 years - so leasing would be the best option for me. Also are their actual dealers there or are they all independent? How would I go about doing this/


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi gentlemen and sorry to interrupt  I know this is a toys for boys thread but perhaps the female perspective will be appreciated  I think the FJ Cruisers are pretty ugly. I don't like the outside, looks like bread tin on wheels, I don't like the interior, looks so plasticy and cheap with those fake 'metallic' finishes, I don't like those complicated doors, since when does one have to open the front passenger door in order to open the back passenger door?? 

One colleague has a new Kia and even though I do not like Korean brands I must admit I was very pleasantly surprised with his car, same with my other colleague's Hyundai, I think they are great value for money for someone who doesn't need to be 4 wheeling. I got a 4 wheel just because that is what you do when you move to Dubai, right? But next time I will go for less traction and more luxury  I love my Jeep but is pretty basic and I would not mind more gadgets and buttons and things like that. 

Ok I'm out of here


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> Don't quite get a lot of people buying SUV sized vehicles if they are not going to use them for what they are made for and never take them off the bituman .... (not saying you are not going to)
> 
> I have owned everything from small SUV's, Landcruisers and Landrovers right up to the size of a Ford F250 Turbo diesel pickup that we used to tow a 4 ton boat with ... but always had a purpose for them and always used it accordingly.
> 
> If you're only going dune bashing now and again either sponge off your mates, then throw something in the kitty towards their fuel ...  ... or go and hire one ... everything's cheaper and far more fuel efficient with sedans or wagons ... or maybe it's just a libido thing?


1. Can you buy a small truck here? I really just want a Nissan Frontier or Toyota Tacoma, but I haven't really seen anything but Chevy 1500 and I really don't like that.. the other trucks I have seen are small Toyotas...
2. If you keep sponging off your mates, then they may not be your mates much longer... plus, I am new here and don't have many friends, yet...
3. Don't think it is a libido thing, I think most people feel safer in an SUV considering the way people drive here...

my 2 cents...


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Gav, if you think the FJ Cruiser is ugly, Nissan have launched the Juke in the uk.

Kind of an Elephant Man in automotive form, it looks like a big fat 4x4 took advantage of a close family relation Micra from behind, and this is the incest deformed lovechild.










The true impact of this monstrosity cannot be appreciated by photos alone, and it really should only be allowed out after dark.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

if i were to sell my rocket (ford focus, don't laugh), and get a new car, i'd get a subaru forester 2.5 xs mid range. but since i only drive in the city and need to fit in those impossibly narrow parking spaces at malls and such, i think fatenhappy is right.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Why not buy a second hand car? sparingly used, you will get a good deal, and you will save up on your expendure.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Can anyone give me details of where to get a lease car, I've been looking, but without any luck.

I did look at getting a Nissan Navara pick up, but they seem to be purely commercial type specs here, rather than the Lux Barge it is at home...


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

bluefoam said:


> Can anyone give me details of where to get a lease car, I've been looking, but without any luck.


Are you serious??? My results from a quick Google search were helpful, and I even leased from one of the companies on the FIRST PAGE of search results when I got here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Really do not get this suv thing at all. Can sit the same number of people in most the small to medium suvs as a full size car ??? If you need 4x4 and space, a truck just makes sense in my mind. Maybe because I am from Texas and a truck is our cadillac  Sand all over the vehicle you have to vacume out for an hour and still not get it out and the water/ocean smell piled in the back of an suv on the way home.... just isnt my cup of tea though. Truck all the way in my mind. Still everyone seems to be stuck on suvs here. 

I have been given a ford escape to drive whilst here. It is a hybrid. Gets good gas mileage and I really abuse the heck out of it. 65k in 8 months and no issues. It isnt going dune bashing but the others in the office reguarly take 'em out to the desert for camping and never had any issues. I worked in car rentals prior to coming over and suggest anyone to take a look at the hyundai and kia small suv's they offer if you are not a name/brand ho.... Lot of bang for your buck. People who hadnt been in one of those brands for a while would bring them back and always comment on them not at all being what they were expecting. They have come a long way. Wouldnt take them dune bashing but they will do for everyday driving and if one needs to go a little off the concrete path driving, they will be ok.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

DubaiATC said:


> Are you serious??? My results from a quick Google search were helpful, and I even leased from one of the companies on the FIRST PAGE of search results when I got here.


I am looking for a long term lease. I've found plenty of car rental companies who will 'lease' me a car... In fact I'm currently 'leasing' one. But I'm looking for an alternative to hire purchase, no a long term* rental*


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Really do not get this suv thing at all.


That's because you are a girl. 

.
..
...

And from Texas :eyebrows:


All jokes aside, the simple reason is : feeling of safety.

When I got here, I took a couple of weeks to decide what car to go for. Cars are cheap here, compared to most parts of the world I've been in, and second hand market was crazy. 

But you know what else is crazy ? The frackin idiots driving their SUV like they own the road, and pretending not to see you in their miror if your car would not even put a dent in theirs.

After 1 month of seeing morons cutting of 4 lanes on Sheikh Z to take the exit at Mall of Emirates, and realizing their bumper was about the height of my head, the SUV scenario became much, much more appealing. I did not intend to go into the desert with it (anyway, you're not supposed to do it by your lonesome, so unless your friends also have a 4x4...) and I never was into SUV before, but after almost 5 years, I do not regret my choice one bit. Had 2 minor fender benders, and well, while I did not have to take my car to the garage, in both instances the other car was (much) worst for wear.

I am not delusional enough to imagine that in case of a real crash, I'd be untouched while everyone would be piling up around me. But I am much more confident then when I have to take a cab to the airport.

.
..
...

Plus let's face it, the baby car seat is so much easier to set at your height then bent over in half


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Really do not get this suv thing at all.QUOTE]
> 
> Its a guy thing Jynxy! Big is beeeeeeautiful.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a truck in the usa... rolling on twenties. All mine. I get it. 

Really is not a guy thing. I get so tired of hearing this. It is like women can not/do not like motor toys.... 

Anyways :focus: the suv choices overall are small and not so different then a car. Really is about personal choice. If you have to drive long distance, if you are an aggressive driver, where you have to park at night, etc. Best to go sit in and decide for yourself even after getting input. I think the toyota toy tonka is horrible on the inside and the blind spots in it are crazy bad. But I do like how it looks personally.... if I was going on a safari


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I got an SUV because a 2 seater sports car wasn't practical enough for day to day driving, could pick up people from airport, etc. 

Saloon/sedan cars seat the same amount of people as an SUV but the boot/truck tends not to be a hatchback so you can't fold down the rear seats if you want to put any bulky items in the back (if you've just been to Ikea for example) and for some reason it's impossible to get an estate/station-wagon(?) here!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

You're cute Texas.

Really.










But...



Jynxgirl said:


> I get it.
> 
> Really is not a guy thing.


That's exactly what a girl who doesn't get it would say !

Cars are a guy's thing*.















* Yes, pun intended all the way


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Boys like tonka trucks and girls like dolls in your mind...


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm from Texas as well...plenty of SUVs there as well. I feel more at home in Dubai than France because of this...in France, well Europe in general, it is amazing the little cracker boxes driving around. They have a purpose due to high gas prices and parking issues there.

Bringing my jeep from Texas...perfect for me.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Lita_Rulez said:


> After 1 month of seeing morons cutting of 4 lanes on Sheikh Z to take the exit at Mall of Emirates, and realizing their bumper was about the height of my head, the SUV scenario became much, much more appealing. I did not intend to go into the desert with it (anyway, you're not supposed to do it by your lonesome, so unless your friends also have a 4x4...) and I never was into SUV before, but after almost 5 years, I do not regret my choice one bit. Had 2 minor fender benders, and well, while I did not have to take my car to the garage, in both instances the other car was (much) worst for wear.
> 
> I am not delusional enough to imagine that in case of a real crash, I'd be untouched while everyone would be piling up around me. But I am much more confident then when I have to take a cab to the airport.


I definitely agree! Although I don't drive a large SUV, but more of a "crossover" one, I feel A LOT safer than I would driving a normal-size car. Whenever I see a Mitsubishi Lancer on the road now, I think to myself "I must have been *CRAZY* to drive that little tuna-can of a car for the first month I was here!!!"


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^ Agree with the feeling of safety and I think some of the SUV's would fare better in a crash than a car... What kind of SUV's are you guys recommending though? I am still looking entry level mid-size... thoughts?


On a side note.... I did not realize that we have quite a few folks from the Great State of Texas here..... awesome... Hope to meet some of you guys.... I think I saw a poster from Mexico, I don't remember her screen name (and I think she is a girl) and Texas is like an extension of Mexico, so wouldn't mind meeting her as well....


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I like Mexico, but wouldn't say it is an extension to Texas! Lol

But, yes, happy to me some fellow Texans. ...and Mexicans. I have two nephews that are half Mexican and grew up there mostly. Will be bringing them to Dubai for some new experiences...brought them to France last summer.

SUVs in Texas seem to belong to the soccer moms for the most part...they need a bus more than a car. I agree though, wrap same decent metal around you in Dubai!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> ^ Agree with the feeling of safety and I think some of the SUV's would fare better in a crash than a car... What kind of SUV's are you guys recommending though? I am still looking entry level mid-size... thoughts?
> 
> 
> On a side note.... I did not realize that we have quite a few folks from the Great State of Texas here..... awesome... Hope to meet some of you guys.... I think I saw a poster from Mexico, I don't remember her screen name (and I think she is a girl) and Texas is like an extension of Mexico, so wouldn't mind meeting her as well....


Think the Kia's and Hyundai's seem well recommended, very good price under 80K for a mid size SUV + long warrenty.

I am for the record not from Texas, but am travelling to Houston on the 28th does that make me an honorary texan? No, thought not.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

laowei said:


> think the kia's and hyundai's seem well recommended, very good price under 80k for a mid size suv + long warrenty.
> 
> I am for the record not from texas, but am travelling to houston on the 28th does that make me an honorary texan? No, thought not.


 no... 

Second thought... do you own a truck and do you like cow tipping?


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> no...
> 
> Second thought... do you own a truck and do you like cow tipping?


Drive a Honda Pilot, so thats quiet a big SUV, as for cow tipping, no idea what that is.... in the Uk it may be giving a really bad and miserable waitress a service charge, but it cant be that as texan waitresses are far to friendly 

Went for a ride once in a Ford F350 truck that was the biggest thing i have ever been in, the guy driving was about 60 and 5'5' his head came to the door handle, but that was in the bread basket of indiana.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

bluefoam said:


> I am looking for a long term lease. I've found plenty of car rental companies who will 'lease' me a car... In fact I'm currently 'leasing' one. But I'm looking for an alternative to hire purchase, no a long term* rental*


Don't think the concept exists in the UAE


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Think the Kia's and Hyundai's seem well recommended, very good price under 80K for a mid size SUV + long warrenty.
> 
> *I am for the record not from Texas, but am travelling to Houston on the 28th does that make me an honorary texan? No, thought not.*


 Hahaha.... no, it doesn't, but I will give you a coupon valid for your entire stay that will prevent you from being looked at weirdly by true Texans for not driving a truck/SUV and speaking in a such an odd accent... Let me know....

Kia and Hyundai's don't have much of a rep back home and they haven't caught up to the competition like their Genesis, Sonata, Optima cars have... I would buy a car from one of them, but still a bit hesitant on an SUV...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> I like Mexico, but wouldn't say it is an extension to Texas! Lol


I did not say that... I said Texas was an extension of Mexico... either way, it was a joke... and a poor one at that... please to forgive?




bluefoam said:


> I am looking for a long term lease. I've found plenty of car rental companies who will 'lease' me a car... In fact I'm currently 'leasing' one. But I'm looking for an alternative to hire purchase, no a long term* rental*





rsinner said:


> Don't think the concept exists in the UAE


Actually, it does... DiamondLease does a long term rental... I asked them about a 2-3 year rental... the prices are definitely on the high side, but it does exist...


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Remember the Alamo! Just kidding, no offense taken (pretty hard to get me riled up)...I took it as a joke, but certainly don't think the two compare!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ I think he's looking for a lease and NOT a long term rental. Like back home - they allow you to lease a car with an option to buy at the end. 

It's a valid question - I haven't yet heard of that type of lease here in UAE. I understand what rental companies offer is simply a long term rental but no option to buy at the end. I could be wrong?!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

w_man said:


> ^^ I think he's looking for a lease and NOT a long term rental. Like back home - they allow you to lease a car with an option to buy at the end.
> 
> It's a valid question - I haven't yet heard of that type of lease here in UAE. I understand what rental companies offer is simply a long term rental but no option to buy at the end. I could be wrong?!


Okay, my bad... I understood his inquiry all wrong... 
They do have leases here... but you have to work with a rental car company as the actual dealer will not enter into a lease with you... I don't know which rental car companies do this but what happens is you tell the rental car company what car you want, the rental car company then goes and buys the car from the dealer and turn around and lease the vehicle to to you... My company advised me that this is how a lease would work here in Dubai, but it may not be good deal as you must come up with a decent size down payment and buying the car at the end is usually not done (or at least never done by anyone in my company)... I am assuming most people that lease are leasing high end vehicles....

Maybe call some of the rental car companies and inquire?


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, I'm still looking at cars and will make a descision soon. One option that has arisen is to get a second hand Hummer H3, but I know very little abou them.

Are they expensive to service/repair? Does much go wrong with them?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

bluefoam said:


> Okay, I'm still looking at cars and will make a descision soon. One option that has arisen is to get a second hand Hummer H3, but I know very little abou them.
> 
> Are they expensive to service/repair? Does much go wrong with them?


H3 is a small SUV that shares parts and stuff with some of Chevy's small trucks. I don't see a lot of them here, so don't know what it would be like from a maintenance/spare parts point of view. Some of the components are also used in the Isuzu (don't know which truck/SUV).

Like I said before about American cars, not a lot of people buy the H3 back home... I am from the south (where trucks are king), and you don't see many of them. Also, being that this vehicle is tried and true Chevy, you will have repair and maintenance costs more than a Japanese vehicle. 

Just my opinion, but you are better off with the H2 (if you want a Hummer)... but I would pass on the H3.... again, just my 2 cents.


----------

